# Ive stopped thinking about it almost entirely..



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

Does this mean im recovering?
I mean i still feel DP'd and im not fully intact with my inner self if you know what i mean, but honestly i have not been thinking about my dp for like a week almost.
If i keep this up, will it go away eventually?
I also take some supplements Omega 3+ and some vitamin c, etc daily.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

hell yeah dude, your finally doing it. it's hard to maitain but learning to forget about it and not think about it is the ultimate key to recovering. thats why i advocate the supplements i take to aggressively. they don't take the DP away, they free your mind up enough to wander and start thinking about other things. ultimately alloing you to stop thinking about DP completely and in turn it goes away. to quote thought on fire, " you don't get reality back, you lose DP". congratulations bro. you are well on your way to recovery. keep it up. if i may suggest something that may help you maintain the momentum, get the "DP maunal". super encouraging and empowering. it really helps you to find ways to stop thinking about DP. and like i said, that is the ultimate goal.


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> hell yeah dude, your finally doing it. it's hard to maitain but learning to forget about it and not think about it is the ultimate key to recovering. thats why i advocate the supplements i take to aggressively. they don't take the DP away, they free your mind up enough to wander and start thinking about other things. ultimately alloing you to stop thinking about DP completely and in turn it goes away. to quote thought on fire, " you don't get reality back, you lose DP". congratulations bro. you are well on your way to recovery. keep it up. if i may suggest something that may help you maintain the momentum, get the "DP maunal". super encouraging and empowering. it really helps you to find ways to stop thinking about DP. and like i said, that is the ultimate goal.


Thank you very much bro







.
& i did read the manual, i spent at least an hour reading through it and man, this guy knows what hes talking about.
All of my questions were answered after reading through it.







.
I must not lose sight. I have to keep this up, i pray and hope that in 2 - 3 months , i will finally be free.


----------



## justlikeheaven (Mar 23, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> Thank you very much bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can you read the manual? Im so afraid to never get away from this.. I can't and I wont live with it but I don't know that to do.


----------

